# "geri" = Chesters/Joesefk etc



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Caught out when found to be using the same proxy bypasss service and image hosting site as Chesters.

Account deactivated, posts quarantined, and banned.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Nice work...

He doesnt give up!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

That's a shame really because he had an interesting DRL mod and I even sent him a few PM's with a couple of decent replies. :?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

What is it with this guy? He will not give up will he... Does he actually have a TT??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ELLIOTT said:


> Does he actually have a TT??


He's an eBay trader - I know that for sure. Goes under the name of Audi975.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Shit i've just bought something from this guy "geri" fortunately i received the items and am happy with them.
Thanks for making this guy known.

I'll look on here first in future before buying anything..

Thanks

Charles

P.s wasn't audi 975 on here with that name aswell ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

gadgetboy38 said:


> P.s wasn't audi 975 on here with that name aswell ?


Yep, it was him, and various other usernames as well.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I have an email address of his I can pm u if that helps


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

He is definately back as TTgrey Kev :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=136892

I had his ebay seller account in my ebay favourites as audi975, he has now changed it to tobytreg :roll:

so now he is masquerading as ttgrey :roll:

Tom.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i second the ebay account kev


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> > Does he actually have a TT??
> ...


how did you find that out DCI Powell?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

thanks

i have temporarily moved the thread to quarrantine until kev can investigate


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Account blocked, thanks. Same ISP routing as his other pseudonyms.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice work 8)

Mark


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Good stuff 

Tom.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

was he really that bad?

maybe an idea to give him a second chance offer if he behaves himself, at least that way he can be moniored etc


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> was he really that bad?
> 
> maybe an idea to give him a second chance offer if he behaves himself, at least that way he can be moniored etc


he really was - got a lot of members' back up with his posts - very negative in his attitude


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > was he really that bad?
> ...


so how come private prozac is still a member :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (just kidding buddy)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> was he really that bad?
> 
> maybe an idea to give him a second chance offer if he behaves himself, at least that way he can be moniored etc


Kammy I think you forget very quickly....

Hes had enough chances.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> so how come private prozac is still a member :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (just kidding buddy)


Cock. :x


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Kev ,
He is Back again i think as berttie :roll: 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=138836

same scenario, several posts ,gets beligerent, then visits the tuning section and gives his 2p worth.

this guy is thick as ... or i may be wrong ....i suspect i am not though :roll:

Tom.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

He's not very good at covering his true identity is he?! All his posts have that bolchy, chip on shoulder feel to them!

Well spotted Tom.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Adam RRS said:


> He's not very good at covering his true identity is he?! All his posts have that bolchy, chip on shoulder feel to them!
> 
> Well spotted Tom.


Cheers Adam 

Tom.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Looking into it - thanks


----------

